# Kontoprüfung



## Heiko (19 April 2007)

Das ist doch mal eine erwähnenswerte Mail. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass die bei vielen Leuten für reichlich Wirbel sorgen wird:


> From: "Ihre Kontopruefungsabteilung"<[email protected]>
> Subject: Neue Sicherheitsmassnahmen im Zusammenhang mit Ihrem e-mail Konto.
> Date: Wed, 18 Apr 2007 14:53:00 -0700
> 
> ...


Was ein Krampf...


----------



## Penelope Poe (19 April 2007)

*AW: Kontoprüfung*



Heiko schrieb:


> Was ein Krampf...



Ei wieso? Wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass sich 90 % der user bei Diensten wie yahoo, web oder freenet etc. unter falschem Namen anmelden, dann haben die massig zu tun, das alles zu überprüfen. Das fördert bestimmt neue Arbeitsplätze - bin mir sicher die meinen es nur gut, bevor sie jemanden rausschmeissen schaffen sie ihm ein neues Aufgabenfeld :scherzkeks:
(für alle die das ernst nehmen sollten, das ist ein Scherz)


----------



## Immo (19 April 2007)

*AW: Kontoprüfung*

Hier auch aufgeschlagen
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=109251#post109251

registriert auf ein Postfach in Californien...


----------

